# Kiesel "thinner" neck profile



## Jaxcharvel (Mar 4, 2016)

So has anyone ordered this option? I just ordered a new Aries and I went with the "thinner" option. I already have a DC700 and a DC7X and they both have the standard neck profile. I'm very happy with it, but I typically prefer a bit thinner neck. Not exactly Wizard thin (although I do like it) but what could I compare the "thinner" profile to?


----------



## jerm (Mar 4, 2016)

^it's close to the new slim Schecter necks, nice thin uniform C shape whereas the Ibanez' are thin D.

Schecter/Kiesel have no flat section on the center of the neck whereas Ibanez have a flat spot.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Mar 4, 2016)

I haven't played any of the new Schecters. I used to have a Hellraiser C6 a few years ago. Despised the neck on that, but it was like 50's Les Paul huge. I've heard the newer ones with the SLS profile are pretty nice.


----------



## Warg Master (Mar 5, 2016)

I have it on my dc727, I feal like it's more of a thin U than a C. but, as stated above, it's round, not flat on the back.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Mar 5, 2016)

I have it on my Vader 7 and it's extremely comfortable.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 5, 2016)

Comparable to the 90's Jackson Professionals I've owned not waffer theen like my Fusion but very comfortable.


----------



## boogie2 (Mar 9, 2016)

BigBaldIan said:


> Comparable to the 90's Jackson Professionals I've owned not waffer theen like my Fusion but very comfortable.



"It's wafer theen" Thanks. Made me smile


----------



## Prophetable (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## MarionCobretti (Mar 17, 2016)

It is shape is round but quite thin. not wizard thin but thin.


----------

